# Question about traction control



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

How much did it spin? Like more than one complete revolution? Or did you do a smoky burnout?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Traction control only kicks in when it senses a loss of traction and it automatically tries to regain control by limiting power to the loose wheel(s). Some systems are electronic, some systems use the braking system.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Some wheelspin is required for the system to 'See' a difference in wheel speed......it then uses a combination of brake application and power reduction to regain control.......sometimes you'll see the traction control lamp flash.

Rob


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

2014Oilburner said:


> I was driving in the rain today and from a stop light I hit the gas pedal a bit harder than I usually do and to my surprise the wheels spun on the wet road. I thought the whole purpose of traction control was to always keep the drive wheels glued to the pavement under power under all conditions...what am I missing here?


If they're spinning evenly at the same time then I don't believe traction control will kick in immediately. If one wheel is spinning and the other is not (for example if one wheel is stuck in snow and the other is slipping on ice) then traction control will kick in to try and help free the car. I personally find traction control a bit of a pain to drive with in rainy weather. It can reduce your acceleration speed when taking off from a stop and doesn't really provide any safety benefit in my mind. I always drive with Stabilitrak on though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can spin 'em on dry pavement. And do all the time. (It's not a full out burnout of course, but flooring it from a stop is just so fun!!)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Traction control, at least on the manual Cruze, is pretty lax in first gear. It lets you have a little bit of fun.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I can spin 'em on dry pavement. And do all the time. (It's not a full out burnout of course, but flooring it from a stop is just so fun!!)


Ah, life out of warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Ah, life out of warranty.


Not exactly... i did that from day 1. And every day since!


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Traction control is typically pretty lax in first gear on most cars - keeps you from bogging down in front of people and helps you keep your momentum in the snow instead of just shutting you down. The computer can't do anything if it doesn't know the wheels are spinning - so it's going to let them spin a little before it can react. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got stuck about a month ago in my snowy driveway. If I floored the car, it would get to MAYBE 1000 RPM and just do nothing...wouldn't even spin the wheels to help me get unstuck. I was so pi$$ed I was ready to take a friggin ball bat to my Cruze. It was ice underneath however so I wasn't going anywhere. Ended up digging the snow out from in front and behind the tires. Why were my RPM's so limited? The car would not rev at all with the TC on. I turned it off and then the motor would spool up.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Was that a question or an observation?

Rob


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

It was an experience. The question was...why were my RPM's so limited? Sorry if it sounded like a rant...it was.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I got stuck about a month ago in my snowy driveway. If I floored the car, it would get to MAYBE 1000 RPM and just do nothing...wouldn't even spin the wheels to help me get unstuck. I was so pi$$ed I was ready to take a friggin ball bat to my Cruze. It was ice underneath however so I wasn't going anywhere. Ended up digging the snow out from in front and behind the tires. Why were my RPM's so limited? The car would not rev at all with the TC on. I turned it off and then the motor would spool up.


How many wheels were you expecting to spin?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Traction control cuts power, and applies brakes in an effort to minimize wheelspin.
If full power was allowed, the trans and brakes could be damaged.

You have two options when wheelspin is needed.

Push the T/C button once to reduce the intensity of traction control....this allows more wheelspin but it still will intervene or,

Push and hold the button.....3 to 5 seconds.....a chime will be heard, then release the button.
You have now completely shut down the T/C system as well as shut off roll mitigation.....a handling aid.

The owners manual does describe this feature but it gives little detail......by holding the button till it chimes your Cruze will act as any older car that did not have any of these driving 'Aids'......Sorta like the Vette on the jackstands.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I got stuck about a month ago in my snowy driveway. If I floored the car, it would get to MAYBE 1000 RPM and just do nothing...wouldn't even spin the wheels to help me get unstuck. I was so pi$$ed I was ready to take a friggin ball bat to my Cruze. It was ice underneath however so I wasn't going anywhere. Ended up digging the snow out from in front and behind the tires. Why were my RPM's so limited? The car would not rev at all with the TC on. I turned it off and then the motor would spool up.


Do you have snow tires?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In colder regions a LSD should be an available option if they don't want to provide it to everyone.


----------

